# Frog ID please



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Found in central WV, on the side of our barn. I think they are Juvi Cope"s Gray Tree Frogs, just looking for confirmation. The fruit fly in some of the pictures are melanogaster, for size reference.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

It is likely _Hyla chrysoscelis_ - Cope's Gray Tree Frog. _Hyla versicolor_ is unlikely to be found in central WV. In any case, the two species cannot be distinguished by their appearance.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

They are really cute, and tiny! They are gonna get big, tho, 2 1/2-3 inches. I think I'm going to have to make a vertical outta the 55, or something. I thought when she caught them they were cricket frogs and would stay small, so we were gonna use the 20H. Now that I realize how big they are gonna get, they are gonna need a lot more room than the 20H. We have 5 of them...


----------

